# Cat Names?



## Zoom-boing (Oct 27, 2016)

This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 27, 2016)

Manifold or Manny


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Rev... since you found him in the engine.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 27, 2016)

What kind of car?

name him after the model


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 27, 2016)

Turbo


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 27, 2016)

Earl, with a Brooklyn accent.

(Oil)


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?




He is adorable! 

How about Max?  or Oscar?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Oct 27, 2016)

Earl Gray or Dorian Gray, Ash or Cinder, Storm or Stormy, Graydy or Greyson.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 27, 2016)

Blockhead??


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 27, 2016)

Name the cat Trouble.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 27, 2016)

Spark plug, Sparky.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> Earl Gray or Dorian Gray, Ash or Cinder, Storm or Stormy, Graydy or Greyson.



I have a tortoiseshell cat named Cinder!


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 27, 2016)

My Kitty. "That's My Kitty". "No, that's My Kitty".


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 27, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?



How about Spike?
Or Smokey, since he's smokey gray and he came out of the car engine...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 28, 2016)

Ace

Rocko


----------



## Grandma (Oct 30, 2016)

Tresha91203 said:


> Earl Gray or Dorian Gray, Ash or Cinder, Storm or Stormy, Graydy or Greyson.



He's a beauty. I like Greyson, it suits him perfectly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?
> ...



I had a cat named Spike.  I also had a cat named Hobo and one named Badooba.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 30, 2016)

I've always named cats after wine.  He looks like a Lafite.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Gosh, I've had so many cats throughout my life that it would take a lot of bandwidth to post all of their names.  Lol.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?



He looks like he should be named Lucky...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?



He is adorable no matter what you name him.  Look at that sweet little face!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

I think my cat Buddy was one of my favorite cats.  I even taught him how to fetch a tinfoil ball.  He would bring it to me for kitty treats.  He had to be put down because he had bone cancer.  That's one thing about pets, it really hurts when you lose them.  I was thinking about getting a small dog, but I know I would become completely attached and then when it died, I would be devastated.  I don't like feeling sad.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 30, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> This little guy is about 9 or 10 weeks old.  He got lost from his mama and crawled into a car engine.  He's pretty small, you can feel his bones/spine but since Sunday (when we got him) he's put on weight.  We're stumped for a name.  Thought Toby was it but it doesn't quite suit him.  Jack, Smalls, Beans were also tossed about.  Our other cat is Finn, dogs are Penny and Dio.  Any suggestions w/be appreciated.  Isn't he cute?



Smoke. Ghost. Or Gary!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Oct 30, 2016)

I name my cats after the gods or characters of myth or people of history I admire.

Or call him something funny like Rock'n'roll so when you call him, peole hear you yelling "Rock'n'roll!"  Or Freeweed.  Or if you really want to be un-PC: name him Rape.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2016)

I know someone who had a cat named "Asshole."


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 30, 2016)

The last cat I had was named Woody. I called him Woodson. While inside he was the friendliest house cat that would sleep on your neck. When he went outside be became the demon spawn of the neighborhood.


----------

